# Headless Horseman Haunted Hayride



## bohica (Nov 4, 2008)

We decided to go to the Headless Horseman Haunted Hayride tonite, to kind of make up for a very mild Halloween due to weather....
What an awesome time!
It lives up to its rep in a major way! 
One amazing attraction after another, at one point it had me seriously questioning what was real and what was a prop!
I got the living heck scared out of me a few times!.....LOL...LOVE IT!
I can't believe that I live 20 mins away and have never been to it.. from now on it will be a yearly part of Halloween!


----------

